# nismo parts for B12 ???



## triniGT (Oct 15, 2003)

anyone know where i can get B12 Nismo parts 

looking for the grill, and gauge cluster


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Good luck, that stuff hasn't been made in long time. Maybe eBay?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

There were B12 Nismo parts????


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

yes sir !! theere were !!... 

there was the Nismo

inner valve spring (still available)
head (the turbo head) a special 15M head without the bolt-thru-rocker (not like that in 83-84)
pulley set, lite weight for 1 strap cant use PS
oil pump (the 83-84 turbo unit)
racing header (need the pulley set to clear)
hi-comp pistons (forged -not avail anymore- ebay)
motor mount inserts (plain urethane mount)
sway bar (Addco)
brake pads 
...

sure i forgot some stuff, but this is most of the good stuff that was available in the older nismo catalog. they got rid of the product line about when the B15 was release


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to have that pulley set and header.


----------



## triniGT (Oct 15, 2003)

do not forget to add 
the gauge cluster w/tach (white faces)
steering with big nismo writing
grill ( had a carbon fiber look)
disk brakes front and rear
doors has a 3-4" trim on it and all black interior


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

those were probably on the Tomei sentra... or something like that over Japan


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I just scored a couple of old Nismo catalogs from the very early to mid 90's. Hoping they might show some B12 stuff in there ? As soon as I get them, I'll let you guys know what I find. :thumbup:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Vintage Nismo Catalogs*

Hey guys, I got the 3 older Nismo catalogs in the mail today. 2 of them have all of the parts/part #'s that were available for the B11/N12 and B12. I don't have the means to scan them right now, but if anybody is interested in hosting them somewhere, I'll gladly make a set of copies and mail them to you. It is definitely something worthwhile having.  Wouls make for a nice sticky.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Any N13 goodies in there too? :fluffy:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

most of the Nismo stuff that was available for these cars was for the E series engines. Not too much for the GA16i. The did offer 3 or 4 different swaybar options, Koni shock inserts, Eibach springs, full matched strut/spring combos, and even brake kits using the AD18V brakes and upgraded master cylinders. 

I would think that most of the suspension and brake upgrades would work on your car too ? They did not list them to specifically fit an N13, but these are U.S. catalogs.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Must. Have. Nismo. Parts.

I can host pictures for you, if you get to scan them. :cheers:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> Must. Have. Nismo. Parts.
> 
> I can host pictures for you, if you get to scan them. :cheers:


the catalogs I have are 1993,1996, and 1998 all have different B12 stuff. mostly in the 98 catalog. Unfortunately the catalogs do not show very many pictures. mainly just specs, applications, and part numbers.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought it would be easier to scan the applications and part numbers instead of writing them down, if you want to share them with the forum that is.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> I thought it would be easier to scan the applications and part numbers instead of writing them down, if you want to share them with the forum that is.


I would love to post them all here as a sticky. If nothing else, would be good reference for all of us parts scavengers. I know someplace these parts are still out there just waiting to be found. I'm taking them to work tomorrow and see if I can get someone to scan them for me. :cheers:


----------



## triniGT (Oct 15, 2003)

Good work astreamk1 
yep the parts are in Japan 

there are also a few Nismo b12 around here in Trinidad and Tobago they came with a CA16 

if u can find it please send parts number for 
b12 nismo grill 
b12 nismo white gauge cluster 

thanks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

triniGT said:


> Good work astreamk1
> yep the parts are in Japan
> 
> there are also a few Nismo b12 around here in Trinidad and Tobago they came with a CA16
> ...


I checked all 3 catalogs. No guage cluster, and no grille. The only B12 body part they show is the front airdam. Looks like a nice piece too. Catalog states it was designed for increased airflow for cooling. 

Part #99996-B12AD


wondering if in other parts of the world, there weren't more offerings then here in the U.S. ?


----------



## triniGT (Oct 15, 2003)

thanks 
guess it was only oem on the car


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

triniGT said:


> thanks
> guess it was only oem on the car


I was thinking that the grille might have came from a Sunny Sallon and not a Sentra ? Thought I remember reading that somewhere. Would probably explain the emblem.


----------



## triniGT (Oct 15, 2003)

yep that is it 
Nismo LE Front Grill W/
Sunny Super Saloon Emblem


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

triniGT said:


> yep that is it
> Nismo LE Front Grill W/
> Sunny Super Saloon Emblem


I would be curious to know if there were other Nismo offerings for the B12 and Sunny elsewhere in the world. Sounds like there might have been. 

You mentioned in your other post that you could have had the grill and guage cluster at a substantial cost. I am assuming you meant from Japan ? How and where did you even go about finding/contacting someone to find that stuff ?  

I am getting the 1998 Nismo catalog B12 section scanned tonight. Hopefully can post in a day or so. :thumbup:


----------

